# Front Mic jack



## FinalVirgo (Jun 18, 2007)

I build my computer a little over a week ago, and I think this is my third tech support post since then...

system specs:
Case: Cooler Master mystique 632
Motherboard: ASUS P5N32-E SLI Plus
Video: EVGA 320 MB 8800GTS
PSU: Antec TP3 650 Watt
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6600 2.4Ghz
RAM: 2G corsair 6400 DDR2
HD:250G Seagate Barracuda
DVD Drive: Lite-on
OS: Vista 32bit Home premium.


My front mic jack doesn't seem to work. I plug my headset in, and I can hear everything just fine, but the mic doesn't work. If I plug it into the ports on the back then it works great.

The problem is probably something to do with me because honestly installing the front audio ports was the part I was most confused on. Neither my case manual nor my motherboard manual was very specific on what to do. Here is what I know:

I have a bunch of wires with two connectors on them, one says azalia and one says HDD audio. In addition to these, I have a bunch of one pin connectors that my case manual has labeled by color. The two that stand out to me are yellow-Mic, and Red-Mic-Bias. The rest are a bunch of acronyms that I don't understand.

I plugged the HDD audio into my sound card into the only place that it could fit, but couldn't find any place for any of the one pin connectors. Also, my sound card has a slot for what looks like a 4 pin connector of some type but it isn't labeled so I wasn't sure what to plug in.

So bottom line: My mic jack doesn't work and I think it is because I somehow couldn't figure out how to plug it in...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sounds about right .. I'm downloading the manual for your board right now .. but can you tell me exactly what is written on the remaining wires for your front panel mic connection .. 
one wire will be mic power .. the other the mic signal and the third should be ground (gnd) but I need to know what is really written on the cables that are left hanging


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

manual found *here *

I've looked everywhere in the manual but can't find the usual front panel audio connector .. Did your board also come with the "sound card" .. I can't find any info on that for adding the cables to it ..

you may just have to add your mic to the pink connector on your soundcard as the manual says ..


----------



## FinalVirgo (Jun 18, 2007)

my board did come with its own sound card.

I find it hard to believe that my motherboard wouldn't have front panel audio connectors, particularly since I can get the headset to work, just not the mic.

http://www.coolermaster-europe.com/...lace=install_guide&start_page=20&total_max=63

There is a link to a website that has my case manual. If you could take a look at page 7 they have a table that explains the different connectors. Maybe that would tell you what info you need? My biggest problem is I just cant figure out where to plug them into the motherboard...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

unfortunately your link takes me to a page and not a single manual but a whole list ...

please hover your mouse over the pdf link that is for your case , then right click, selecting "copy link location" which you can then "paste" (using right click again) into this thread 

if you have any details about your sound card please let me have them too .. right now we are scratching in the dark .. it's possible that there is a 3 pin connector on your sound card where your mic could be connected .. otherwise you'll just have to connect from the rear panel pink connector ..


----------



## FinalVirgo (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.coolermaster-europe.com/installation_manual/Installation Manual(RC-632).pdf

There is the link, the info is on the very last page of the manual. The sound card has a connector that looks exactly like the one shown in the table (It has 9 pins and one blocked off). It also has a little black opening that looks like it could be for some type of power connector or possibly a sata connector....

I plugged the HD audio into that 9 pin slot and this is where I am.

thank you for the help!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

FinalVirgo said:


> In addition to these, I have a bunch of one pin connectors that my case manual has labeled by color. The two that stand out to me are *yellow-Mic, and Red-Mic-Bias*. The rest are a bunch of acronyms that I don't understand.


you need to tell me what other designations for wires have been given ..

this is the relevant part 









you need to locate an ac97 connector and then place the yellow to the mic pin and the red to the mic bias pin .. and I'd say the black needs to go to aud ground ..


----------



## FinalVirgo (Jun 18, 2007)

Nevermind, I am a moron. Mic was muted from the control panel -_-.

Thanks for all of the help though!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hey .. we're all only human you know ... only gods perfect and he seems to have taken a long holiday .. like about for the last 30 years .. :grin:

glad you sorted it ...


----------

